# Polaris Sportsman 850 and 1000 ATVs Recalled



## VS_Goose

*Vehicles recalled due to burn and fire hazards*

A recall has been issued for 2015 and 2016 Polaris Sportsman 850 and 1000 ATVs. Here is a description of the recall notice:

The right side panel heat shield can melt, posing burn and fire hazards to riders. In addition, in 2015 Sportsman 1000 ATVs, the exhaust springs can stretch and damage the exhaust seal, which can result in exhaust leaks and pose burn and fire hazards.

Approximately 19,200 ATVs are affected by the recall, which manufactured in the United States and sold at Polaris dealers from May 2014 through March 2017 for between $8,500 and $15,000. So far Polaris has received at least 793 incidents, including reports of warped, melted or burned side panels, 47 fires and four minor burn injuries.

Consumers are asked to stop using the recalled ATVs immediately and contact Polaris to schedule a free repair.


----------



## Polaris425

dang.... Not the first time it's happened though, when the brutes hit the scene there were a lot of hot passenger legs out there..... lol


----------



## dman66

Polaris425 said:


> dang.... Not the first time it's happened though, when the brutes hit the scene there were a lot of hot passenger legs out there..... lol


I still have melted rear fender plastics from the old Muzzy design melting the rear fenders. And we still see people complain about the heat today.


----------



## NMKawierider

dman66 said:


> I still have melted rear fender plastics from the old Muzzy design melting the rear fenders. And we still see people complain about the heat today.


 Yeah but...NO FIRES!  Shoot..I never feel any heat.. but then I don't wear shorts and sandals when I ride either...lol


----------

